# Tulum



## phyllisinMichigan

I'm looking for any info related to living in Tulum, can't find anything on this forum. Are there many expats there? How is the cost of living compared to Playa del Carmen? Many questions if anyone knows this area. Thanks


----------



## Ranch100

Just visited after 25 years. Back then we were part of very few there and slept on top. Today there are 1000 or many more visiting daily, and you can't set foot on the ruins, which no doubt is a good thing. The town was flooded with tourists, most foreigners. Sorry that I can't help directly with your question, but I know little of what's going on regarding permanent residents today. Personally, if it were me, I would opt for a less tourist filled locale, but no doubt one doesn't have to go far to find that. I must say that Quintanna Roo is a totally different world today. However, I read recently it was predicted to be one of the top 100 regions according to many criteria to live in 2025. I spent a lot of time in Mexico over the the past 30 years, including doing my PhD research there. Recently I've been working in Indonesia, a great place, but I can make ten flights RT from Atlanta to visit kids for the cost of one to North Sumatra. Thinking seriously about relocating my career back there soon. Sorry to stray off topic.


----------



## tulum

phyllisinMichigan said:


> I'm looking for any info related to living in Tulum, can't find anything on this forum. Are there many expats there? How is the cost of living compared to Playa del Carmen? Many questions if anyone knows this area. Thanks


 Hello
We are building a home in Los Arboles in Tulum. We do find Tulum cheaper than Playa and a whole different world. I worked for an airline and have travelled the world. When we came here we felt we came home. I still feel it is a sleepy mexican town. Now we have the pueblo and we have the boutique hotels. Compared to Cancun and Playa the beaches are deserted and gorgeous coral sand with miles and miles to walk. Calm water and warm. 
No tall cement hotels but more cabana 2-3 levels. Of course mostly off the grid. Dark dark at night with glowing candles in restaurants. crabs walking around
We chose a jungle lot in a safe gated community but can drive 10 minutes to the beach. Love the lush tall jungle with monkeys and toucans. So very excited to be there 6 months
Compared to home...omg 6 mango for 80 pesos...

it is paradise


----------



## LydiaK

I am planning to move there in July. The rent is super cheap depending on what you are used to...you could easily live on $600USD a month. Its paradise by the way!


----------



## mickisue1

$600 a month is a princely sum in many parts of MX.

And it was in Tulum, too, not all that long ago. Which makes living in the place where you were raised a lot harder for its locals, you know?


----------



## LydiaK

huh? I don't understand your response.... $600USD isn't much and yes that is a lot for MX, you could def live for much less...depending on your circumstances.


----------



## Isla Verde

LydiaK said:


> huh? I don't understand your response.... $600USD isn't much and yes that is a lot for MX, you could def live for much less...depending on your circumstances.


I think that most expats, including myself, would find it very hard to live on less than $600 USD in Mexico.


----------



## LydiaK

yes, I have a friend in Tulum who is a citizen and he told me that $600USD more or less was the cost of living...


----------



## Isla Verde

LydiaK said:


> yes, I have a friend in Tulum who is a citizen and he told me that $600USD more or less was the cost of living...


It all depends on how you want to live. Housing will be your biggest expense. Maybe housing is cheaper in Tulum than in other parts of Mexico, hence your friend's estimate of the cost of living in Tulum.


----------



## LydiaK

exactly...you can rent a room, apartment, furnished or not...I plan on living with the very basic needs..not flatscreen tvs etc...but i'm not a typical gringa...like I said it really depends on how you want to live...besides ummm Tulum is paradise ...how much time do you really want to be spending indoors...?


----------



## baja4x4

Do you recommend going to Tulum area for rentals or looking at the local ads and IL?
Baja4x4

Claylane:


----------



## TundraGreen

mickisue1 said:


> $600 a month is a princely sum in many parts of MX.
> 
> And it was in Tulum, too, not all that long ago. Which makes living in the place where you were raised a lot harder for its locals, you know?


MickiSue: Are you talking about $600 usd/mo for -rent- or for -all expenses-. $600 usd/mo is pretty lean for -all expenses-.


----------



## Heyduke

$600.00 a month seems very expensive to me if you are talking about cost of a house. I live in a new house and it only cost $350.00 a month.


----------



## Isla Verde

Heyduke said:


> $600.00 a month seems very expensive to me if you are talking about cost of a house. I live in a new house and it only cost $350.00 a month.


That may be true in San Cristóbal, but not in all parts of the country. It's certainly not true in Mexico City.


----------



## Heyduke

I think all of the foreigners moving into the country is driving up the prices because they will pay higher prices.


----------



## Isla Verde

Heyduke said:


> I think all of the foreigners moving into the country is driving up the prices because they will pay higher prices.


That's not the case in Mexico City where the number of foreigners living here is but a tiny portion of the population of over 20,000,000 people!


----------



## GARYJ65

Heyduke said:


> I think all of the foreigners moving into the country is driving up the prices because they will pay higher prices.


It's not like "all of the foreigners" coming to Mexico, they are not that many, we do not have an exudus of foreigners who are rich enough to make the prices rise


----------



## TundraGreen

Heyduke said:


> I think all of the foreigners moving into the country is driving up the prices because they will pay higher prices.


There are isolated places where that is probably true, some beach towns, Ajijic and San Miguel de Allende come to mind. But in most of Mexico there are few foreigners.


----------



## Heyduke

Here in San Cristobal de las Casas many foreigners pay two to three times more for a house than they would if they just looked around. They all want to live in el centro. Even small apartments cost three times more if rented near el centro. A real estate guy I know talked about ******'s driving up prices. People who live near el centro are adding apartments to their house to take advantage of the tourist market. But if you go to the outskirts of town everything remains priced like it use to be.


----------



## Coachese

Heyduke said:


> Here in San Cristobal de las Casas many foreigners pay two to three times more for a house than they would if they just looked around. They all want to live in el centro. Even small apartments cost three times more if rented near el centro. A real estate guy I know talked about ******'s driving up prices. People who live near el centro are adding apartments to their house to take advantage of the tourist market. But if you go to the outskirts of town everything remains priced like it use to be.



This is a much more specific statement, and likely, true of places all over the world. Rent and amenities cost more in places where more people want to live.

Location, location, location.


----------



## citlali

I live in the center in San Cristobal and a neighbor asked me for help to rent her place, one bed one bath an enormous room and a smalll one 750 pesos a month unfurnished, no parking. Not all places are overprices, you just have to look and look. If she had furnished the place she could have rented it for a lot of money but the population that pays more is transient so the unfurnished part was not attactive to them.
As a rue it is location location, supply and demand foreigners or not.


----------



## Hound Dog

[_QUOTE=Heyduke;1217781]I think all of the foreigners moving into the country is driving up the prices because they will pay higher prices.[/QUOTE]_

Total nonsense. In the Lake Chapala community where we live, the best lake front properties, including numerous palatial estates, are owned by Mexican families primarily from Metropolitan Guadalajara and the same is true of the choice properties in the historic center of San Cristóbal de Las Casas where we also live and where Mexican families from Chiapas or other Mexican wealthy enclaves are the owners of the finest properties . Foreign residents cannot afford these places for the most part and settle for less exclusive properties on the margins as did we. At both the shores of Lake Chapala in the exclusive lakefront zone and in the historic center of San Cristóbal in its ancient (on the Spanish calendar) barrios, wealthy Mexican families are the owners of the finest estates. Anyone who thinks differently is naive. 

Foreign´property owners in general whether at Lake Chapala or in places such as San Cristóbal, are inconsequential when it comes to acquiring and inhabiting exclusive properties or setting price points and, if tomorrtow they are gone, they will have been gone with the wind and quickly forgotten. A rude, inconsequential interruption in the setting of land values.


----------



## Heyduke

So I guess you think that Gringos moving into a town or neighborhood doesn't not drive up prices.. Kind of what I thought you would say. No need for me to waste my time here.


----------



## TundraGreen

Heyduke said:


> So I guess you think that Gringos moving into a town or neighborhood doesn't not drive up prices.. Kind of what I thought you would say. No need for me to waste my time here.


This is a forum. It is filled with people's opinions. That is the nature of the place. Often you learn a lot from listening to others, but there are no guarantees here. And it is not required reading.


----------



## johnmex

We have another ****** and a Canadian in our "coto". Maybe it is time to sell...


----------



## adamathefrog

Hound Dog said:


> where Mexican families from Chiapas or other Mexican wealthy enclaves are the owners of the finest properties.


Teehee. Did you just call Chiapas a "rich mexican enclave"?

Did you mean another state, or has something spectacular happened in Chiapas in the last 6 months?


----------



## AlanMexicali

johnmex said:


> We have another ****** and a Canadian in our "coto". Maybe it is time to sell...


In our large privada we have a German couple and a Chinese couple that I have seen so far.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Coupling between a German and a Chinese; and you actually saw it happen right there in the privada?


----------



## citlali

adamathefrog, Chiapas is the poorest State in the Nation and it is controlled by very wealthy families so there are very wealthy people in Chiapas do not kid yourself. They own lots if land, haciendas, have foundatins, hotels , have residences in Paris, US, Mexico Tuxtla and San Cristobal. They are just a handful of these families but they do have enclaves, like it or not.


----------



## AlanMexicali

RVGRINGO said:


> Coupling between a German and a Chinese; and you actually saw it happen right there in the privada?


 NO. 2 couples who look in their 40s, not of retirement age. Probably have jobs or own a business. I am the token Canadian/American so far as I know. They are still building houses so that may change.


----------



## Hound Dog

_


adamathefrog said:



Teehee. Did you just call Chiapas a "rich mexican enclave"?

Did you mean another state, or has something spectacular happened in Chiapas in the last 6 months?

Click to expand...

_As is not untypical of economically destitute but resource rich underdeveloped regions all over the world, including Chiapas State, political and social corruption are endemic and there can be great wealth usually concentrated in the the hands of a few influential and powerful families. There is enormous wealth in places such as Chiapas but that wealth is not always descernable to the outsider of even the insider with little experience.

You actually misread my comment which, I admit, was poorly written. I was trying to say that much of the best land and natural resources are controllled by the small group of very wealthy Chiapanecos and other wealthy families from other parts of Mexico. 

A tiny percentage of Chiapanecos control almost all of the wealth there as is typically true throughout what is normally designated by most as the Third World. Those of us living there as expats are not a factor in an economic or social sense but it is one hell of a fun place to live if you can get by financially.

We have lived in Mexico for 12 plus years and in Chiapas for six of those year. The longer we live here the more complex it seems and the more we realize we have yet to learn.
Try to recall that, until the 1820s, Chiapas and Soconusco were an integral part of Guatemala and only became a part of Mexico after a plebescite in which a malority of Chiapanecans _allowed to vote _voted to become a part of the new Mexican federation. Want to bet how many indigenous Chiapanecos were allowed to vote in that plebiscite? 

Most great wealth in Chiapas is subtlety held for good reason as the public exhibition of wealth and attendant arrogance are not welcome there but just because you don´t see it does not mean it´s not there in spades and controlling the social and political fabric of the society within bounds.


----------



## Hound Dog

_


Heyduke said:



So I guess you think that Gringos moving into a town or neighborhood doesn't not drive up prices.. Kind of what I thought you would say. No need for me to waste my time here.

Click to expand...

_
Heyduke:

Your point of view certainly does not offend me and, since I live in the expat enclave of the north shore of Lake Chapala as well as San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas near the Ex-Convento of Santo Domingo, I must agree with you that when foreigners with more disposable income than the locals move into an area they drive up prices for a number of reasons. In the El Cerrillo Barrio of San Cristóbal where we live, I don´t think this is a factor as the number of foreign home owners there is relatively inconsequential but in Ajijijc, where we live at Lake Chapala, there is no question but that the huge influx of foreigners with their purchasing power, have driven up property values. This is not unique to Mexico. When my home town on the Alabama Gulf beaches, where beachfront properties went for peanuts in my youth in the 1950s, became attractive to Canadians and other suffering northerners in the 1980s, prices skyrocked to the point we coiuld no longer afford to live there so we moved to Lake Chapala in 2001 where properties were relatively cheap and bought a place on the lake. Great irony there; no?

The factor that drove up property values in San Cristóbal or, more appropriately, the Jovel Valley , a very isolated community for centuries both before and after the Spansh immigration, was the opening of the autopista from Tuxtla Gutierrez in 2006 which reduced access to the valley from the former two hours over a very dangerous and twisting mountan road hugging hair raising cliffs to a 45 minute drive on a modern toll road. blessed by the Bisop of San Cristóbal himself. Any surge (shortlived and puny, by the way) in San Cristóbal real estate property values was fueled by that new highway - not any influx in foreign property buyers. 

By the way, that term "******" that you used in the above quote is offensive in my judgment and what I consider to be a racial epithet. Perhaps the words "foreigner" or "expatriate" wuld be acceptable substitutes but you have the right to express any pejorative that suits you.


----------



## adamathefrog

Hound Dog said:


> Try to recall that, until the 1820s, Chiapas and Soconusco were an integral part of Guatemala and only became a part of Mexico after a plebescite in which a malority of Chiapanecans _allowed to vote _voted to become a part of the new Mexican federation.


You might want to look this up. It doesn't sound quite accurate to me 

You make it sound like Guatemala was a long-term independent state before this point, which isn't really true. Mexico didn't exist until the early 1820s, and before then was part of the same Spanish colony of New Spain (which had the most awesome flag EVAR) that Guatemala and Chiapas were part of.

In the period we're talking about, half of the modern USA was part of New Spain / Mexico too!

But sure, there is certainly a very steep wealth gradient in most of Mexico. It's pretty noticeable where I live on Merida, too.


----------



## Isla Verde

Here's some pertinent information about Chiapas, Guatemala and most of the rest of Central America during the Colonia:

The Captaincy General of Guatemala (Spanish: Capitanía General de Guatemala), also known as the Kingdom of Guatemala (Spanish: Reino de Guatemala), was an administrative division in Spanish America which covered much of Central America, including what are now the nations of Costa Rica, Nicaragua, Honduras, El Salvador and Guatemala, and the Mexican state of Chiapas. The governor-captain general was also president of the Royal Audiencia of Guatemala. . . 

In 1609 the area became a captaincy general, when the governor and Audiencia president was also granted the title of captain general to deal with foreign threats to the area from the Caribbean, granting the area autonomy in administrative and military matters. Around the same time Habsburg Spain created other captaincies general in Puerto Rico (1580), Cuba (1607) and Yucatán (1617).

In the 17th century a process of uniting the church hierarchy of Central America also began. The dioceses of Comayagua and León were made suffragan to the Archdiocese of Mexico in 1620 and 1647, respectively. Finally in the 18th century Guatemala was raised to an Archdiocese in 1743 and the dioceses of León, Chiapas and Comayagua are made suffragan to it, giving the region unity and autonomy in religious matters.

As part of the Bourbon Reforms in 1786 the crown established a series of intendancies in the area, which replaced most of the older corregimientos. The intendants were granted broad fiscal powers and were charged with promoting the local economy. The new intendancies were San Salvador (El Salvador), Ciudad Real (Chiapas), Comayagua (Honduras), and León (Nicaragua). The governor-captain general-president of Guatemala became the superintendente general of the territory and functioned as de facto intendant of Guatemala proper. The agricultural, southern region of Costa Rica remained under a civil and military governor with fiscal oversight of only military expenses; the expenses of the civil government were handled by the intendant of León. These intendancies helped shape local political identity and provided the basis of the future nations of Central America

Captaincy General of Guatemala - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## adamathefrog

"The governor-captain general-president of Guatemala"

I almost want to overthrow a latin american country to give myself that title.


----------



## citlali

That is a heck of title!


----------



## Hound Dog

Hound Dog said:


> _Heyduke:
> 
> Your point of view certainly does not offend me and, since I live in the expat enclave of the north shore of Lake Chapala as well as San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas near the Ex-Convento of Santo Domingo...._
> 
> In this post replying to a message from Heyduke, I seem to have worded my response poorly. Any inference by the above statement that we live in an expat enclave in San Cristóbal as we do in Ajijic on Lake Chapala is misleading and I felt clarification was in order for those who may still be moving to Mexico and are considering Chiapas as one alternative place to which to immigrate with sufficient financial resources to qualify for immigration and lead an at least fairly comfortable life - not to necessarily find employment which would be difficult down there for most of us.
> 
> What induced us to seek a more diversified and cosmopolitan region in which to live at least part of the year was the experience of living for about five years in the somewhat insular ¨Lakeside" community along the north shore of Lake Chapala. Not to escape Lake Chapala which is a fine place with many interesting and friendly people and an extraordinary, perhaps unsurpassed, climate, but to provide some adventure such a dramatic change of scene part of each calendar year provides.
> 
> One of the things we really found appealing about the El Cerrillo Barrio of San Cristóbal was its diversity of rich and poor, Mestizo and indigenous , a sprinkling of mostly European expats intermingled with locals and the indescribably fascinating and huge indigenous market which is unlike anything located at "Lakeside".
> 
> If there are any overwhelmingly expat enclaves in the greater San Cristóbal area, I am unaware of them but I am unaware of a lot of things. I can assure the reader that the expat colony that does exit in San Cristóbal is very different and certainly far more socially integrated and less obtrusive than the expat colony at Lake Chapala. Not better or worse mind you, just very different with some good and some not-so-good characteristics in both places. That´s life on the planet.
> 
> By the way; the community in the Jovel Valley and surrounding mountainsides which are mostly indigenous lands and highly infleuential communities living under indigenous laws, is not that friendly a place. If you move there, speak at least Spanish and do not expect to be accepted with open arms for quite some time if ever.


----------



## emergency

I am new to this site--but I will be moving to Tao, which is 15 miles North of Tulum and is a beautiful area, in one month. I need to get a car, and wonder if any of you expats have any suggestions on where to buy one, etc--I would like to purchase a Hyundai or Kia--are there dealerships in Mexico for these cars?? If not, how about a Toyota or Honda?? DO any of you know if the prices are comparable to the states??? I have a lot to learn, and any suggestions are welcome. Also, do you know of anyone who would act as an interpreter for me when I go to buy a car (of course I would be happy to pay them)

Emergency


----------



## tulum

Hello
We are only on a tourist visa but building a home in Tulum. We recently bought a Pacifica SUV at the Playa Maya Mall. My hubby is like a mechanic so knows vehicles. I am not sure if you are buying new or used. We did have to deal with the owner who was represented by a car dealer. We got the price as we would pay in Canada. You have to be o careful buying used. The salt has a lot to do with vehicles. We dont speak spanish and that would really help in dealing. Being just a visitor you cant really buy cars as its all attached to your visa. We got lucky and perhaps because we own property we were able to buy a mexican vehicle.


----------



## emergency

Thank you for your response, I have a temporary visa (FM3) so am allowed to buy a car. Also, I 
will own a condo just north of Tulum. But, I would like to buy a used car, but am afraid that is
not going to be possible since I do not speak Spanish. I am still trying to find out if Kia or Hyundai have dealerships in Mexico. Thanks again.


----------



## tulum

emergency said:


> Thank you for your response, I have a temporary visa (FM3) so am allowed to buy a car. Also, I
> will own a condo just north of Tulum. But, I would like to buy a used car, but am afraid that is
> not going to be possible since I do not speak Spanish. I am still trying to find out if Kia or Hyundai have dealerships in Mexico. Thanks again.


We went to Playa Maya Mall on sunday and they have a huge car sale every week. People speak english. Plus the police check all the cars license plates to make sure they are not stolen. When you register it at the Haciendas they do all the checks on the car and the papers from the owner has to be the original with all the owners listed. We talked with a car dealer there who spoke english and knew everyone at the haciendas. I guess you have to know your prices and enough about vehicles to know if they need work. It was a good experience and we did not get ripped off. I think I have seen a Hyundai dealership in Playa or Cancun for sure.


----------



## GARYJ65

tulum said:


> We went to Playa Maya Mall on sunday and they have a huge car sale every week. People speak english. Plus the police check all the cars license plates to make sure they are not stolen. When you register it at the Haciendas they do all the checks on the car and the papers from the owner has to be the original with all the owners listed. We talked with a car dealer there who spoke english and knew everyone at the haciendas. I guess you have to know your prices and enough about vehicles to know if they need work. It was a good experience and we did not get ripped off. I think I have seen a Hyundai dealership in Playa or Cancun for sure.


What do you mean with Haciendas?


----------



## Isla Verde

GARYJ65 said:


> What do you mean with Haciendas?


Large ranches or farms perhaps?


----------



## chicois8

Probably means Hacienda = the tax man......


----------



## TundraGreen

chicois8 said:


> Probably means Hacienda = the tax man......


That was my thought, too.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> That was my thought, too.


And mine. Gary and I were just pulling tulum's leg  .


----------



## GARYJ65

Isla Verde said:


> And mine. Gary and I were just pulling tulum's leg  .


That's correct! 

On the other hand, Hacienda, in this case SAT odes not have anything to do with car's registrations


----------



## TundraGreen

GARYJ65 said:


> That's correct!
> 
> On the other hand, Hacienda, in this case SAT odes not have anything to do with car's registrations


That was my thought, too.


----------



## chicois8

maybe a sales tax?


----------



## tulum

Isla Verde said:


> Large ranches or farms perhaps?


Just trying to be helpful!

It is called the " Hacienda Estatal" or Haciendas ..it is the State Tax Office in Playa del Carmen where you register vehicles. That is what they call it! The only place you can legally register vehicles. They have a much smaller one in Tulum.

Here is the link
http://www.mymexicanlawyer.com/useful-expat-info/can-foreigners-buy-a-car-in-mexico/


----------



## Isla Verde

tulum said:


> Just trying to be helpful!
> 
> It is called the " Hacienda Estatal" or Haciendas ..it is the State Tax Office in Playa del Carmen where you register vehicles. That is what they call it! The only place you can legally register vehicles. They have a much smaller one in Tulum.
> 
> Here is the link
> Can foreigners buy a car in Mexico? - My Mexican Lawyer


Since I enjoy nit-picking about language, I just clicked on the link you've provided and found a reference only to "hacienda estatal" but not to "Haciendas".


----------



## tulum

Isla Verde said:


> Since I enjoy nit-picking about language, I just clicked on the link you've provided and found a reference only to "hacienda estatal" but not to "Haciendas".


I dont speak spanish but on the building it says Haciendas. So maybe its a shorter version of the above. Everyone calls it that.


----------



## rixtravels

It's the same in the U.S. The 1% control most of the wealth.


----------



## GARYJ65

tulum said:


> I dont speak spanish but on the building it says Haciendas. So maybe its a shorter version of the above. Everyone calls it that.


It's like a FINANZAS and SAT office, just 
Checked the web page


----------



## TundraGreen

rixtravels said:


> It's the same in the U.S. The 1% control most of the wealth.


???

True, but I missed the connection to this thread.


----------



## chicois8

rixtravels said:


> It's the same in the U.S. The 1% control most of the wealth.



Yes, yes we do............


----------



## Isla Verde

chicois8 said:


> Yes, yes we do............


Wow, chico, I had no idea you were part of the 1%. Thanks so much for hanging out online with the rest of us!


----------



## rixtravels

I'm new here. I was commenting on an earlier discussion about prices being driven up by expats with money. Someone was commenting on the extreme wealth disparity in Mexico and it sounded to me like they were of the opinion that it is just a problem in less developed nations which is demonstrably untrue.


----------



## chicois8

Isla Verde said:


> Wow, chico, I had no idea you were part of the 1%. Thanks so much for hanging out online with the rest of us!



Love ya, I'm one of the frugal ones, maybe the 1/10 of 1%.......


----------



## coyotye11

tulum said:


> Hello
> We are building a home in Los Arboles in Tulum. We do find Tulum cheaper than Playa and a whole different world. I worked for an airline and have travelled the world. When we came here we felt we came home. I still feel it is a sleepy mexican town. Now we have the pueblo and we have the boutique hotels. Compared to Cancun and Playa the beaches are deserted and gorgeous coral sand with miles and miles to walk. Calm water and warm.
> No tall cement hotels but more cabana 2-3 levels. Of course mostly off the grid. Dark dark at night with glowing candles in restaurants. crabs walking around
> We chose a jungle lot in a safe gated community but can drive 10 minutes to the beach. Love the lush tall jungle with monkeys and toucans. So very excited to be there 6 months
> Compared to home...omg 6 mango for 80 pesos...
> 
> it is paradise


Hi we visited Los Arboles last week and were impressed with the concept. We have some questions about the location if you wouldn't mind answering. Have you moved in yet? How many homes are built if you know and how many have full time occupants? If you are living there what do you do for communication e.g., internet, phones, TV. Do homes use propane for cooking or electricity? Any general comments would be really helpful if you have time. Thanks very much.


----------



## Rami141

I see this forum is 2 years old, but curious to hear what all the expats are up to now? Enjoying Tulum? We sure are, even if prices keep constantly going up.


----------

